

Breaking Weak CAPTCHA in 26 Lines of Python Code - r11t
http://www.bonsai-sec.com/blog/index.php/breaking-weak-captcha-in-26-lines-of-code/

======
boyter
Looked at it... and while it shows how to break one practically, it dosnt go
into details. If you want to see how to actually break a CAPTCHA using python
have a look at the tutorial I wrote some time ago,

<http://www.wausita.com/captcha/>

*NB May be down due to being on Westhost which is having quite a few issues at the moment.

------
dustingetz
read: breaking an extremely narrow class of weak captcha by gluing an OCR
library to special-case image operations.

~~~
henning
these kinds of small applications are usually written as $50 gigs on
Rentacoder-type sites for spammers.

